# Graves Disease and Vasculitis ??



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope everyone had a great weekend and has a great week 

Got a quick question here. Has anyone here been diagnosed with Vasculitis with their graves disease ? I am undergoing test now and it looks as if it's leaning toward this. My ANA test came back negative so right now that rules out Lupus.

The Rheumatologist reports were good but now the Dermatologist biopsy shows signs of vasculitis. So I'm now waiting to hear back from the Rheumatologist to see what the next step is.

If anyone can help I would appreciate it.

Thanks !!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend and has a great week
> 
> Got a quick question here. Has anyone here been diagnosed with Vasculitis with their graves disease ? I am undergoing test now and it looks as if it's leaning toward this. My ANA test came back negative so right now that rules out Lupus.
> 
> ...


Actually, the absence of ANA does not rule out Lupus.

Is it possible to have lupus with a negative ANA?

More than 95% of people with systemic lupus have a positive ANA. Only a small percentage have a negative ANA, and many of those have other antibodies (such as anti-phospholipid antibodies, anti-Ro, anti-SSA) or their ANA converted from positive to negative from steroids, cytotoxic medications, or uremia (kidney failure).

http://www.lupus.org/webmodules/webarticlesnet/templates/new_empty.aspx?a=402&z=99&page=3

You could have the anti-phospholipid Ab. http://www.apsfa.org/aps.htm

Vasculitis and the antiphospholipid syndrome
http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/content/39/8/922.2.full

http://www.semarthritisrheumatism.com/article/S0049-0172(95)80037-9/abstract

I think I would re-discuss with your doc.

Humble opinion.

Big Bear hug


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I plan to call the Rheumatologist today to see if she has received the Dermatologist report. I am definitely going make sure the doctors stay on top of this !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Thanks for the info. I plan to call the Rheumatologist today to see if she has received the Dermatologist report. I am definitely going make sure the doctors stay on top of this !


Polly; please keep us in the loop here and I wish the very best for you!


----------

